# Грыжи дисков C4-5, C5-6, C6-7



## AnnaS (16 Мар 2020)

Прошу совета! Я женщина, 46 лет, были тяжелые физические нагрузки. Скованность и боли в шее беспокоили давно. К врачам обращалась неоднократно, ничего, кроме советов попить нимесил не получила. Три недели назад  онемение  и слабость левой руки, боли в верхней части спины слева на 10 баллов из 10. На МРТ медианно-парамедианная билатеральная сублигаментарная экструзия С4/5 размером 0.3 см, С5/6 размером 0.4 см, С 6/7 размером 0.5 см с умеренной деформацией дурального мешка, переднего эпидурального пространства, минимальный сагиттеральный размер позвоночного канала  сужен -0.7 см, просвет корешковых каналов асимметричен, D<S, частично тампонирован слева. 

Лечение назначили капельницы с эуффилинлм, дексаметазоном, новокаином, магнезией, внутримышечно мидокалм, мильгамма. Острая боль стихла, осталась баллов на 5, но рука слабая. Аппетита нет вообще, какая-то спутанность в голове, тревожность, очень надеюсь, что на фоне лекарств. Сегодня заметила , что появился птоз верхнего века левого глаза. За это время была у   районного невролога трижды, отношение :" И чего вы сюда ходите?" У платных в Ростове -на-Дону дважды. Первый посоветовал пить габапентин. Второй назначил афлутоп, кокарнит, L- лизина эсцинат, электрофорез  с карипаином, сирдалуд. Насколько адекватное назначение сделано? Насколько все критично на МРТ? Бежать к еще одному врачу? К нейрохирургу? Птоз одного века меня напугал... Пыталась выложить МРТ, но не получилось, к сожалению.


----------



## La murr (16 Мар 2020)

@AnnaS, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Анастасия ммм (16 Мар 2020)

AnnaS написал(а):


> Прошу совета! Я женщина, 46 лет, были тяжелые физические нагрузки. Скованность и боли в шее беспокоили давно. К врачам обращалась неоднократно, ничего, кроме советов попить нимесил не получила. Три недели назад  онемение  и слабость левой руки, боли в верхней части спины слева на 10 баллов из 10. На МРТ медианно-парамедианная билатеральная сублигаментарная экструзия С4/5 размером 0.3 см, С5/6 размером 0.4 см, С 6/7 размером 0.5 см с умеренной деформацией дурального мешка, переднего эпидурального пространства, минимальный сагиттеральный размер позвоночного канала  сужен -0.7 см, просвет корешковых каналов асимметричен, D<S, частично тампонирован слева.
> 
> Лечение назначили капельницы с эуффилинлм, дексаметазоном, новокаином, магнезией, внутримышечно мидокалм, мильгамма. Острая боль стихла, осталась баллов на 5, но рука слабая. Аппетита нет вообще, какая-то спутанность в голове, тревожность, очень надеюсь, что на фоне лекарств. Сегодня заметила , что появился птоз верхнего века левого глаза. За это время была у   районного невролога трижды, отношение :" И чего вы сюда ходите?" У платных в Ростове -на-Дону дважды. Первый посоветовал пить габапентин. Второй назначил афлутоп, кокарнит, L- лизина эсцинат, электрофорез  с карипаином, сирдалуд. Насколько адекватное назначение сделано? Насколько все критично на МРТ? Бежать к еще одному врачу? К нейрохирургу? Птоз одного века меня напугал... Пыталась выложить МРТ, но не получилось, к сожалению.


К нейрохирургу лучше сходить проконсультироваться..и выложите снимки , вам их посмотрят


----------



## Стёпа (17 Мар 2020)

@AnnaS, да, тут нужно снимки показать нейрохирургу. Птоз может быть при поражении нерва, который питает мышцы век. Скорее всего назначат ЭНМГ сделать.

А зрение на левый глаз не упало случаем?


----------



## Анастасия ммм (17 Мар 2020)

@AnnaS, у меня грыжа c5-c6 0,4 ..и тоже странное ощущение в веке были , потом прошли.. но у вас позвоночный канал 0,7 вам надо спросить у нейрохирурга это критично или нет.


----------



## AnnaS (17 Мар 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> а зрение на левый глаз не упало случаем?


Левый глаз сколько себя помню всегда видел только "Ш и Б". Несколько лет назад сделала лазерную коррекцию зрения, правый прям неплохой результат, а левый так и не видит толком. Теперь- то понимаю, что давние проблемы с шеей и зрение и даже многолетнее выпадение волос это звенья одной цепи.


Анастасия ммм написал(а):


> @AnnaS, у меня грыжа c5-c6 0,4 ..и тоже странное ощущение в веке были , потом прошли.. но у вас позвоночный канал 0,7 вам надо спросить у нейрохирурга это критично или нет.


Спасибо, пытаюсь записаться на консультацию в Краснодарскую краевую нейрохирургию.


----------



## Анастасия ммм (17 Мар 2020)

@AnnaS, вот с волосами у меня тоже есть проблема! Отпишитесь потом по поводу консультации, я тоже скоро иду.


----------



## AnnaS (17 Мар 2020)

@Анастасия ммм, хорошо! Удачи Вам!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Мар 2020)

Второй невролог начудил с назначениями.
 Постарайтесь как можно скорее попасть на консультацию к нейрохирургу.


----------



## AnnaS (18 Мар 2020)

1


----------



## AnnaS (18 Мар 2020)

2


----------



## AnnaS (18 Мар 2020)

3


----------



## AnnaS (18 Мар 2020)

4


----------



## AnnaS (18 Мар 2020)

5


----------



## AnnaS (18 Мар 2020)

6


----------



## AnnaS (18 Мар 2020)

7


----------



## AnnaS (18 Мар 2020)

8


----------



## AnnaS (18 Мар 2020)

https://yadi.sk/d/O5tLQt2TGstpFA


----------



## AnnaS (18 Мар 2020)

Ясно, спасибо Вам! Надеюсь в ближайшие дни попасть к Тохмазяну в Краснодаре. От L-лизина эсцинат, кокарнита и афлутопа пока воздержатся, как считаете? И не можете ли рекомендовать специалистов в Ростове-на-Дону?


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Второй невролог начудил с назначениями.
> Постарайтесь как можно скорее попасть на консультацию к нейрохирургу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2020)

Слабость в руке - показание к операции. 
Еще и боль на 10 баллов.

Почему не хотите оперироваться?


----------



## AnnaS (18 Мар 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Слабость в руке - показание к операции.
> Еще и боль на 10 баллов.
> 
> Почему не хотите оперироваться?


Острая боль ушла, сейчас беспокоит скованность мышц с левой стороны, рука тоже получше, не идеально, конечно, но мне кажется есть прогресс. Вот только не пойму птоз левого века почему появился несколько дней назад. Если операция неизбежна, то каким методом лучше выполнить, подскажите, пожалуйста!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2020)

AnnaS написал(а):


> Острая боль ушла, сейчас беспокоит скованность мышц с левой стороны, рука тоже получше, не идеально, конечно, но мне кажется есть прогресс. Вот только не пойму птоз левого века почему появился несколько дней назад. Если операция неизбежна, то каким методом лучше выполнить, подскажите, пожалуйста!


Птоз века серьезный признак.
Надо к неврологу и разбираться, поскольку в причинах птоза - неврологическое поражение из-за шейного отдела стоит в последнем списке.
Невролог что говорит по этому симптому?

Флюорографию делали?
Что в анализах, СОЭ?


----------



## Стёпа (19 Мар 2020)

Для таких грыж видно, что узкий канал. Есть люди, которые живут с грыжами в шее, но у них они ничего  не передавливают, поэтому все индивидуально. Вам обязательно нужна консультация нейрохирурга.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Птоз века серьезный признак.
> Надо к неврологу и разбираться...


Доктор, почему вы считаете, что птоз не из-за шеи, в шее проходит куча нервов и если один из них пострадал, то это может отразиться на глазах.


----------



## AnnaS (19 Мар 2020)

И какие возможны вообще варианты развития событий: операция без абсолютных показаний, возможная резорбция ( на что так хочется надеяться) или кальцинирование? Страшно жить, нося шею, как хрустальную вазу


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Птоз века серьезный признак.
> Надо к неврологу и разбираться, поскольку в причинах птоза - неврологическое поражение из-за шейного отдела стоит в последнем списке.
> Невролог что говорит по этому симптому?
> 
> ...


Невролог районный ничего не говорит вообще, с трудом выбила на капельницы направление и все... Анализы общий и биохимию взяли, СОЭ сдам обязательно. Флюрограмма полгода назад нормальная.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Доктор, почему вы считаете, что птоз не из-за шеи, в шее проходит куча нервов и если один из них пострадал, то это может отразиться на глазах.


Может, но вы прочтите причины птоза века (симптом Горнера), все сразу и встанет на свои места.


AnnaS написал(а):


> И какие возможны вообще варианты развития событий: операция без абсолютных показаний, возможная резорбция ( на что так хочется надеяться) или кальцинирование? Страшно жить, нося шею, как хрустальную вазу
> 
> Невролог районный ничего не говорит вообще, с трудом выбила на капельницы направление и все... Анализы общий и биохимию взяли, СОЭ сдам обязательно. Флюорограмма полгода назад нормальная.


Раз боли острой нет и слабость в руке не нарастает, то решать Вам.
Если не будете оперироваться, то конечно только резорбция и одновременно восстановление пострадавшего нерва и мышцы.
Хотите обсудим, если не нашли всей информации на форуме.

Ждем анализы.


----------



## AnnaS (19 Мар 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Может, но вы прочтите причины птоза века (симптом Горнера), все сразу и встанет на свои места





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Может, но вы прочтите причины птоза века (симптом Горнера), все сразу и встанет на свои места.


Прочла о симптоме Горнера, в голове еще больше вопросов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2020)

AnnaS написал(а):


> Прочла о симптоме Горнера, в голове еще больше вопросов.


Поэтому надо чтобы врач принял решение.


----------



## Стёпа (19 Мар 2020)

*Причины синдрома Горнера*
Данный патологический синдром может быть вызван воздействием ряда факторов. Стать причиной болезни может инсульт, опухолевые новообразования в области шеи, остеоартрит области шеи в тяжелом течении, карцинома легких, аденома щитовидной железы, нейрофиброма, мигрень, средний отит, родовая травма.
1. ФЛГ -норма. 
2. Проверить Щитовидку. 3. МРТ шеи сделано, опухоль исключена в шее. 4. Родовая травма- уже не актуально. 5. Отит - не знаю. 6. Мигрень- не знаю.  Но все же, что-то подсказывает , что это все из за грыж в шее и поджатии нерва. Поэтому нужено мнение нейрохирурга, невролога и думаю нужно  ЭНМГ, для более точной причины, какой нерв мог пострадать.


AnnaS написал(а):


> Прочла о симптоме Горнера, в голове еще больше вопросов.


А зрачки разного размера? Это тоже один из основных факторов птоза и синдрома Горнера. И проверьте фонариком сужается зрачок и как быстро расширяется? Это тоже важно, реакция зрачков на здоровой стороне и где птоз


----------



## AnnaS (22 Мар 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> А зрачки разного размера? Это тоже один из основных факторов птоза и синдрома Горнера. И проверьте фонариком сужается зрачок и как быстро расширяется? Это тоже важно, реакция зрачков на здоровой стороне и где птоз


Спасибо за подсказку! Зрачки фонариком проверила, вроде одинаково реагируют на свет. Попробую еще к одному неврологу сходить


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поэтому надо чтобы врач принял решение.


Нейрохирург поставил диагноз - стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне С4-С5-С6-С7. Показано хирургическое лечение АCDF C4-C5+ACCF C6. Что это значит в переводе с медицинского на человеческий не объяснил... Операция плановая, в середине лета. Так хотелось надеятся, что все обойдется консервативным лечением.

Анализы  пришли. ОАК: эритроциты 4,22; гематокрит 36,5%; тромбоциты 373; лейкоциты  9,0; гемоглобин  124 г/л. БАК: общий белок 69,6 г/л; общий билирубин 13,1 мкмоль/л; АЛТ 34,3 Ме/л; АСТ 36,2 Ме/л; мочевина 5,59ммоль/л; креатинин 55 ммоль/л; глюкоза 4,09ммоль/л; мочевая кислота 252 ммоль/л. СОЭ сдам завтра. С-реактивный белок тоже нужен анализ, скажите пожалуйста?


----------



## Стёпа (22 Мар 2020)

AnnaS написал(а):


> Спасибо за подсказку! Зрачки фонариком проверила, вроде одинаково реагируют на свет. Попробую еще к одному неврологу сходить


А что нейрохирург сказал по поводу птоза?


----------



## AnnaS (22 Мар 2020)

Он был, как бы помягче выразиться, не особенно разговорчив... На мой вопрос о птозе, посоветовал обратиться к неврологу. Хорошо хоть не прогрессирует птоз больше.


----------



## Vikalene (22 Мар 2020)

У меня тоже был в начале болезни птоз, и никто толком таки не сказал от чего и почему(( Сам прошел. При этом еще дико болел глаз. Очень было похоже на кластерные боли. Боль была невыносимая((


----------



## AnnaS (22 Мар 2020)

Глаз не болит, очень надеюсь, что птоз пройдет или уж хотя бы не будет прогрессировать.


----------



## Vikalene (22 Мар 2020)

А голова не падает?


----------



## AnnaS (22 Мар 2020)

Я в последний месяц так внимательно к своему организму прислушиваюсь, где немеет, где тянет, то тут кольнет, то там, любой бабушке в поликлинике могу конкуренцию составить) Сейчас сижу и радуюсь, что хоть голова не падает)))


----------



## Стёпа (22 Мар 2020)

Что значит голова падает?


----------



## Vikalene (22 Мар 2020)

Не  возможно удержать в вертикальном положении. Голова падает вперед))


----------



## Стёпа (23 Мар 2020)

Это уже из разряда миостений. Грыжи и нерв тут не причем.


----------



## AnnaS (2 Июл 2020)

Прошу совета! Перед плановой операцией хочу сделать МРТ, все-таки прошло много времени с марта, самочувствие улучшилось существенно. Надежда, что вдруг все обойдется и не придется  оперироваться, подталкивает еще раз обследоваться. Подскажите, стоит ли делать на аппарате  3 тесла? Будет ли четче или наоборот для шейного отдела 1.5 оптимально? В том медцентре, где делала первоначально, качество снимков хромает,на мой дилетантский взгляд.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июл 2020)

1,5


----------



## AnnaS (2 Июл 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое  за ответ! А ЭНМГ игольчатую делать или стимуляционную? И игольчатая делается на каждую конечность  отдельно? Беспокоит слабость и онемение левой ноги, не нарастающее, но дискомфорт есть. Слабость в руке прошла,  нагрузку не даю, тяжелее  нескольких килограммов не поднимаю. Стараюсь много ходить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июл 2020)

Игольчатую. Отдельно.


----------



## AnnaS (30 Июл 2020)

21 июля планово прооперировали в НХО 3 г.Краснодара, нейрохирург Тахмазян Карапет Карапетович. В выписке - выполнено передняя  шейная декомпрессивная дискэктомия с установкой эндопротеза М6-С на уровне С4-С5, передняя шейная декомпрессивная дискэктомия с проведением межтелового спондилолеза сетчатым кейджем с аутокостью на уровнях С5-С6, С6-С7; фиксация пластиной Conmet (ACDF C5-C6,C6-C7.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июл 2020)

Самочувствие?


----------



## AnnaS (31 Июл 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Самочувствие?


Первые дни была слабость, а сейчас все хорошо. Бывает небольшой дискомфорт в шее с утра, но совсем небольшой. Рука вроде отходит, ногу тянет немного, больше сзади под коленом. В целом после почти пяти месяцев режима ношения шеи, как хрустальной вазы сейчас хочется скакать и активничать, но доктор сказал месяц носить воротник Шанца, снимая на ночь и три месяца поберечься. Вот только думаю, когда за руль можно? В целом  пока состояние эйфории, что решилась. А решилась именно потому, что хочется жить как раньше, скакать по горам, трястись в Уазике, где швыряет, как белье в стиральной машинке при отжиме, на пути  к Бермамыту, забираться куда-нибудь повыше и смотреть на закат, а не лежать на диване и трястись над своей шеей, как царь Кощей над златом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2020)

Как врач разрешит, так и за руль.


----------



## Стёпа (31 Июл 2020)

AnnaS написал(а):


> Первые дни была слабость, а сейчас все хорошо. Бывает небольшой дискомфорт в шее с утра, но совсем небольшой. Рука вроде отходит, ногу тянет немного, больше сзади под коленом. В целом после почти пяти месяцев режима ношения шеи, как хрустальной вазы сейчас хочется скакать и активничать, но доктор сказал месяц носить воротник Шанца, снимая на ночь и три месяца поберечься. Вот только думаю, когда за руль можно? В целом  пока состояние эйфории, что решилась. А решилась именно потому, что хочется жить как раньше, скакать по горам, трястись в Уазике, где швыряет, как белье в стиральной машинке при отжиме, на пути  к Бермамыту, забираться куда-нибудь повыше и смотреть на закат, а не лежать на диване и трястись над своей шеей, как царь Кощей над златом.


Про стиральную машину аккуратнее, после таких операций бегать, прыгать, прыгать с тарзанки  и т.д. нельзя будет уже, где рывки , так можно и винт сломать. А так активно жить будете, но не все экстримальное можно к сожалению.


----------



## AnnaS (1 Авг 2020)

@Стёпа, я не настолько экстремал, чтоб прыгать с тарзанки) В плане высоты мне и качелей  над пропастью на Роза Пик хватило, чтобы понять из какого места адреналин выделяется🙈. Больше точно не полезу) Вот на Бештау полазить это прям обожаю и в Архызе погулять. Я себе напоминаю больного из старого анекдота:"Доктор, скажите, а после операции я смогу играть на скрипке?"


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как врач разрешит, так и за руль.


Федор Петрович, спасибо за ответ. Но к врачу на контроль только через 3 месяца после операции. Неужели три месяца придется пешком? А в качестве пассажира можно на дальние расстояния? Или лучше три месяца сидеть и не дергаться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Авг 2020)

AnnaS написал(а):


> Неужели три месяца придется пешком? А в качестве пассажира можно на дальние расстояния? Или лучше три месяца сидеть и не дергаться?


В воротнике через 2 недели
Без - 4 недели
В Уазике - через 3 месяца!


----------



## AnnaS (9 Авг 2020)

Решила выложить подробности лечения, вдруг кому пригодится. Перед операцией повторила МРТ и сходила на консультацию к очередному неврологу,  в надежде выпросить направление на ЭНМГ, направление не дали, типа не за чем, и так понятно, что корешок страдает. Доктор меня заверил, что операция мне не нужна, дескать многие живут со стенозом и слабость конечностей не повод оперироваться. За три дня до плановой госпитализации помчалась к нейрохирургу, посмотрел старый и новый диски МРТ, заверил меня, что я, безусловно, его клиент. Обговорили подробности, спросила насчет М6, сказал, что в моем случае поставить возможно. В этот же день заказала имплант. В понедельник 20-го приехала на госпитализацию. Была рада, что не в период обострения болей. В связи с карантином родных на территорию не пускают, а беготня по этажам и кабинетам с сумкой с вещами наперевес  с острой болью то еще "удовольствие". Несколько часов и неслабенький забег позади, ближе к обеду наконец в отделении. Условия отличные, палата на двоих, душевая в палате. Только поступила, как буквально через час соседку по палате забрали на операцию,  у нее тоже шейный отдел. Часа через четыре ее привезли, выгрузили, строго сказали:"Не спать!" и укатили.  Как могла, ее развлекала, попутно слушая, что очень режет в мочевом от катетера и дерет горло от трубки. Ночь почти без сна, у соседки все болит, она не спит, я "немножечко" побаиваюсь предстоящего. Вечером забежал доктор, предупредил, что утром меня сразу заберут.

В день операции подняли в 5 утра, в восемь уже в чулочках, масочке и в коконе из простыни увезли. В локтевой сгиб не получилось поставить катетер, поставили на запястье. И оставили лежать в одиночестве в предбаннике. Тут то мне и вспомнилось истории с форума о том, какое хорошее успокоительное кололи перед операцией. Увы, здесь не успокаивают) Старалась не стучать сильно зубами от испуга)))) Наконец пришли, покатили дальше. Веселый анестезиолог прижал маску, лежу и думаю, ну почему меня не вырубает, странно...

Открыла глаза уже в реанимации, было около 12 часов дня. Сразу же пошевелила пальцами ног, все шевелится, у меня сразу улыбка до ушей) До этого мое представление о реанимации - тишина и только пиканье мониторов, а оказалось, что тут полный аншлаг, завозят - вывозят каталки нон-стоп, тормошат засыпающих. До этого очень боялась реанимации, но тут реально отлично работают ребята, давление автоматически меряется, кислород подключен, несколько раз взяли кровь, поставили капельницу, водой поили.К вечеру стало поспокойнее, развезли по отделениям раздышавшихся. На ночь нас осталось пять человек в блоке. Ближе к ночи случилось, как бы это назвать помягче... Короче, подошел молодой человек, представился, сказал, что я буду вас мыть. Я так сказать, немножко удивилась, до чего сервис дошел... Но со своим уставом в чужой  монастырь на ходят) Больше переживала за шею, чтоб не повредили свеже-титановое изделие в процессе перекатывания с боку на бок. Ночь опять без сна, пищащие  мониторы, стонущие больные. Боли нет, только затекла шея и спина, лежу шевелю пальцами на ногах. Утром пришел врач, осмотрел, сказал, что можно в палату. Реабилитолог помог сесть, дал такую забавную штучку, сказал в нее дуть. Дренаж привязали бинтиком на шею, как соску младенцу,и в распашоночке с чулочками пошли с реаниматологом дефилировать по коридору. Пару кругов и сказали, что все отлично. По пути в палату завезли на КТ. В палате больше всего напрягал процесс лечь либо встать, казалось, что шина Шанса поддержки не дает, руками придерживала голову. Поэтому первый день большую часть времени простояла, либо ходила по палате. Боли не было, два раза в день кололи обезболивающее. На следующий день сняли дренаж, была какая-то слабость, больше лежала. Приходила инструктор по ЛФК, показала упражнения, каждый день делали магнит и массаж рук. В пятницу выписали домой. Через три месяца приехать на контроль.

В выписке: наблюдение невролога по месту жительства.Снять швы на 16-е сутки. ЛФК, ФТЛ, ИРТ  Массаж верхних конечностей. Ксефокам + омез, нейромидин 10 мг по 1 т. - 3 раза в сутки, тиотоковая кислота 2 месяца. Ограничение физических нагрузок на два месяца. Фиксация шейного отдела мягким воротником 1 месяц ( спать без него) Через три месяца  R-контроль. Рекомендована щадящая реабилитация -ходьба.

У невролога пока не была, да и честно говоря, смысла не вижу... Если только выпросить напоавление на физиопроцедуры, но не факт, что дадут. Швы дома обрабатывала сама йодопироном. Позавчера ездила к хирургу снимать, он очень удивился, что шов на шее спереди, я поняла, что видит такое впервые. Расспрашивал не немеют ли после операции руки, удивился, что они немели до операции. Лекарства пью, на физио думаю попозже, у нас в районе статистика по ковид не очень, не хочется в больницу без большой нужды лишний раз идти. Хожу много, видимо, даже слишком много, через две недели после операции десять тысяч шагов в день сделала и в тот же вечер поднялась температура, насморк, кашель. Три дня просидела дома, боялась, что не пустят к хирургу, на входе в больницу температурный контроль. Но все обошлось.  Шов выглядит вполне аккуратно, купила контратубекс, корочки отпадут, думаю мазать. Физически по дому работу выполняю, но легкую. Стараюсь не активничать. Болей нет, есть небольшой дискомфорт в области шеи в положении лежа на спине, слабость в конечностях проходит понемногу, как мне кажется. Так что все хорошо! Вот такое получилось сочинение "Как я провел  лето")


----------



## Анастасия ммм (9 Авг 2020)

@AnnaS, поздравляю вас с успешно сделанной операцией☺


----------



## AnnaS (10 Авг 2020)

Анастасия ммм написал(а):


> Поздравляю вас с успешно сделанной операцией☺️


Спасибо большое, Анастасия!


----------



## Стёпа (25 Окт 2020)

@AnnaS, здравствуйте! Как ваши дела после операции, как восстановление идёт?


----------



## AnnaS (28 Окт 2020)

@Стёпа, добрый вечер! Пошел четвертый месяц после превращения в титановую леди) Болей нет, слабость в руке прошла, в ноге практически тоже, иногда бывает дискомфорт, но не особо существенный. Очень надеялась услышать от своего нейрохирурга на приеме, что все начинает срастаться, но сказал, что об этом судить рано. Периодически тянуло трапецию слева, после курса электрофореза с никотиновой кислотой и ультразвука с гидрокортионом стало получше. У нас в районе нет ни реабилитологов, ни врача по ЛФК, из реабилитации только физиопроцедуры на аппаратах, выпущенных еще в СССР. Стараюсь много ходить. К сожалению, не нашла комплекса ЛФК рассчитанного именно на шейников. Отвыкла крутить головой, даже за рулем поворачиваюсь всем корпусом. С одной стороны живу нормальной жизнью, а с другой стороны понимаю, что привычный деревенский образ жизни " хватай больше, неси дальше" теперь не про меня и ограничения останутся.


----------



## Стёпа (28 Окт 2020)

@AnnaS, рад, что у вас прошли симптомы в руке и ноге! Значит восстановление нервов идет как нужно! То, что теперь ушла гибкость в шее при поворотах,это конечно минус операции, но такова к сожалению плата за неправильный образ жизни ранее,как вы написали  "хватай больше, неси дальше" . Теперь вы понимаете, что остальные части позвоночника нужно беречь еще больше и не таскать, то что непосильно женщине. 4 месяца, это еще маленький срок после операции и полного восстановления, все приедет в норму со временем. Для трапеции и плеч, есть простые упражнения, как вращение плечами в обе строны на раскрытие грудной клетки. Это стандартные упражнения, можете их взять у невролога. Вам т шеей нельзя крутить, поэтому нагрузка и перешла на верхнегрудной отдел. Его и можно расслаблять лфк и массажем.


----------



## Стёпа (19 Янв 2021)

@AnnaS, здравствуйте, как ваши дела после операции? Восстановление идет по плану? Болей нет?


----------



## AnnaS (26 Янв 2021)

@Стёпа, добрый день! Прошло полгода после операции, самочувствие хорошее, об операции напоминает только шрам, но и он уже в глаза особо не бросается. Так что о решении оперироваться не жалею и искренне благодарю этот форум за поддержку, которая очень помогла и в дооперационном и послеоперационном периоде!


----------



## Весёлый (26 Янв 2021)

AnnaS написал(а):


> Добрый день! Прошло полгода после операции, самочувствие хорошее, об операции напоминает только шрам, но и он уже в глаза особо не бросается. Так что о решении оперироваться не жалею и искренне благодарю этот форум за поддержку, которая очень помогла и в дооперационном и послеоперационном периоде!


*МО-ЛО-ДЕЦ!
Будьте Здоровы!*


----------



## AnnaS (26 Янв 2021)

Спасибо большое!


----------



## IrinaMM (19 Мар 2021)

AnnaS написал(а):


> Прошло полгода после операции, самочувствие хорошее, об операции напоминает только шрам, но и он уже в глаза особо не бросается. Так что о решении оперироваться не жалею и искренне благодарю этот форум за поддержку, которая очень помогла и в дооперационном и послеоперационном периоде!


Анна, а у Вас до операции были головокружения? Я меня они есть, грыжа 4 мм С5-С6, лечение у мануалов, блокады не особо помогают. Хочу наконец жить, не думая о шее целый день, быстро ходить, как раньше.


----------



## AnnaS (19 Мар 2021)

@IrinaMM, нет, головокружений не было вообще. Был постоянный дискомфорт в области шеи, несколько лет точно, а уж потом острая боль в руке, лопатке и  слабость конечностей.


----------



## AnnaS (31 Авг 2021)

Незаметно пролетела первая годовщина после операции. Самочувствие отличное, болей нет. Как раз на годовщину были с сыном в круизе на теплоходе по Карелии, посмотрели Кижи, Валаам, впечатлений и восторгов масса. Таскание чемодана, ночи в поезде, сон без любимой ортопедической подушки и прогулки по достопримечательностям с утра до ночи две недели подряд никакого дискомфорта не вызвали. Так что все замечательно! Не устаю благодарить этот форум за информацию и поддержку! Всем здоровья телесного и душевного!


----------



## Kris 911 (31 Авг 2021)

@AnnaS, как приятно читать такие сообщения!  После операции есть жизнь - и жизнь получше,  чем до...  Спасибо что написали,  я думаю для многих очень важна обратная связь.


----------



## Semichka (31 Авг 2021)

AnnaS написал(а):


> ...понимаю, что давние проблемы с шеей и зрение и даже многолетнее выпадение волос это звенья одной цепи.


Анна, здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, выпадение волос после операции прекратилось или нет? У меня тоже аналогичная проблема, долго искала причину, а потом выявились две межпозвоночных грыжи, одна из которых с секвестрация…


----------



## AnnaS (31 Авг 2021)

@Semichka, сложно сказать, думаю сейчас постковид сказывается, но стало существенно лучше. А может я просто перестала зацикливаться на таких мелочах. Сам момент операции настолько делит жизнь на "до" и "после", что после нет времени на такую ерунду) Несколько месяцев пила пантовигар, эффект есть. Ну и плюс ферритин низковат, пью препарат железа.


----------



## Semichka (31 Авг 2021)

@AnnaS, спасибо ☺️ я пока без операции, но болезнь тоже поделила мироощущение на «до» и «после». Каждый день задумываюсь над операцией, третий месяц хожу с шеей как из хрусталя и страхом повернуться «не так».
Вам здоровья и жить сто лет без бед))).


----------



## Semichka (29 Сен 2021)

@AnnaS, подскажите, пожалуйста, при Ваших грыжах были проблемы со сгибанием шеи вперёд и назад? У меня грыжи С5-С7 и при рентгенограмме шейного отдела с функциональными пробами выявили блокировку движения головы (то есть я ей не могу вперёд и назад сгибать,только до половины)((((


----------



## AnnaS (5 Окт 2021)

@Semichka, ограничений при движении назад и вперед явных не замечала, а вот в стороны очень плохо могла нагнуть голову. И за рулем был дискомфорт в шейном отделе при поворотах, перестроениях, где приходилось активно крутить головой.


----------



## Semichka (6 Окт 2021)

@AnnaS, спасибо, поняла.
Как сейчас себя чувствуете? Есть ли дискомфорт в движениях или какие-то нюансы в повседневной жизни?


----------



## AnnaS (8 Окт 2021)

@Semichka, дискомфорта  и боли нет, достаточно быстро села за руль, этим летом много каталась на велосипеде, много путешествовала, ограничиваю себя в одном - в поднятии тяжестей и стараюсь много двигаться


----------



## Semichka (8 Окт 2021)

@AnnaS, Анна, извините, что замучила вопросами)) Работа у вас сидячая? Как реагирует на долгую статику шея? Третий месяц пытаюсь адаптироваться к новой жизни почти без движения (только начала поворачивать головой), подумываю об операции, ибо так жить конечно не очень здоровски. Из-за отсутствия другой симптоматики все крутят у виска, мол, зачем идти на такую сложную и опасную анатюру (операцию). А просто хочется жить, а не существовать))).
С каждым днём всё больше понимаю, что иногда надо спокойно решаться на операцию, ибо промедление может быть чревато другими осложнениями.


----------



## Артем_1986 (12 Ноя 2021)

@AnnaS, здравствуйте, как ваше самочувствие, на операцию решились?


----------



## AnnaS (12 Ноя 2021)

@Артем_1986, да, прооперировали позапрошлым летом, самочувствие хорошее, живу полной жизнью, без ограничений, вернее в одном себя ограничиваю, перестала изображать из себя Терминатора и таскать тяжести, для женского пола неподсильные, берегу титановую шею)


----------



## Atnalog (24 Сен 2022)

AnnaS написал(а):


> Беспокоит слабость и онемение левой ноги...





AnnaS написал(а):


> Первые дни была слабость, а сейчас все хорошо. Бывает небольшой дискомфорт в шее с утра, но совсем небольшой. Рука вроде отходит, ногу тянет немного, больше сзади под коленом...


Анна, добрый день!
Я правильно понимаю, что грыжи в шее Вам дали проблемы в ноге?
Только в одной ноге, левой?
И как шло восстановление левой ноги, восстановилась ли полностью или частично, как долго и что сейчас?


----------



## AnnaS (21 Окт 2022)

@Atnalog, добрый день! Извините, что не сразу ответила, редко захожу на форум. Была слабость в левой руке и ноге, после операции прошло, но не сразу,  сейчас все хорошо. Восстановилась полностью достаточно быстро.


----------

